# Festool Sander for door frames?



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Which model would you recommend to sand existing painted wood door frames: The LS 130 or the RTS 400 or even the DTS 400?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Which model would you recommend to sand existing painted wood door frames: The LS 130 or the RTS 400 or even the DTS 400?


LS 130 for moulding profiles - I don't have one yet. 

The DTS will be great for the jambs,

RTS as well for jambs but you have more flexibility of applications with the DTS. 

You should just buy all 3 packaged with it's own extractor each....this is how Festool tells you how to save money on the sander...:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL, Jeff I feel your pain.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> LS 130 for moulding profiles - I don't have one yet.
> 
> The DTS will be great for the jambs,
> 
> ...


Jeff, Only one more extractor.... A mini to compliment the 26, and a few more sanders. 

I was thinking the 130 w/the flat plate since it's a linear sander it might not beat up the edges too much.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Which model would you recommend to sand existing painted wood door frames: The LS 130 or the RTS 400 or even the DTS 400?


I'd go DTS on that, over.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

VanDamme said:


> Which model would you recommend to sand existing painted wood door frames: The LS 130 or the RTS 400 or even the DTS 400?


Are the jambs really hammered or lost of brush marks? Other than the dust extraction, wouldn't hand sanding be faster to rough up the woodwork?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Are the jambs really hammered or lost of brush marks? Other than the dust extraction, wouldn't hand sanding be faster to rough up the woodwork?


These particular jambs have 4 or 5 coats of "homeowner" applied latex paint. I'm sanding major fat edges and gawd-awful brush strokes. 

The frames won't be 100% perfect, but they will be 100% better than they were.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> These particular jambs have 4 or 5 coats of "homeowner" applied latex paint. I'm sanding major fat edges and gawd-awful brush strokes.
> 
> The frames won't be 100% perfect, but they will be 100% better than they were.


DTS and some 100g granat will get you out of that pretty quick.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> DTS and some 100g granat will get you out of that pretty quick.


A DTS it is! Think it will be better than the 90 w/the dx?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The delta on the ro90 is great I have used mine numerous times for what you are doing, but the dts would be much easier to use.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> A DTS it is! Think it will be better than the 90 w/the dx?


The 90 will do it, but the dust collection isn't nearly as good in delta mode as it is on the DTS, and the DTS is much better balanced and geared better for that type of sanding. Plus, there are a gazillion other areas where the dts will save some days for you. The shape and size of it lend it well to everything from small scale drywall patch sanding to cabinet grade.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> The 90 will do it, but the dust collection isn't nearly as good in delta mode as it is on the DTS, and the DTS is much better balanced and geared better for that type of sanding. Plus, there are a gazillion other areas where the dts will save some days for you. The shape and size of it lend it well to everything from small scale drywall patch sanding to cabinet grade.


Good points! Thanks for the info. DTS it is!

I still want to add a RTS 400 and LS 130 to the stable. Gawd! Somebody stop me! I'm going to be sander rich and job poor :thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> The delta on the ro90 is great I have used mine numerous times for what you are doing, but the dts would be much easier to use.


Agreed.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Good points! Thanks for the info. DTS it is!
> 
> I still want to add a RTS 400 and LS 130 to the stable. Gawd! Somebody stop me! I'm going to be sander rich and job poor :thumbup:


I do recall my mentioning something about the kids college fund taking a hit.... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I do recall my mentioning something about the kids college fund taking a hit.... :whistling2::jester:


You got it all backwards, Paul. He will now make more money! :thumbsup:

How dare you keep this secret to yourself...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Good points! Thanks for the info. DTS it is!
> 
> I still want to add a RTS 400 and LS 130 to the stable. Gawd! Somebody stop me! I'm going to be sander rich and job poor :thumbup:


If you get the dts, you pretty much dont need the rts for a while because they are essentially the same sander, just with a different shaped head. The LS130 would be the more desirable one to get next, and there are plenty of ways to live without that until you have a project that really screams for it. Thats one that when you need it, you NEED it. The dts on the other hand, you will use that sucker all the time.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> If you get the dts, you pretty much dont need the rts for a while because they are essentially the same sander, just with a different shaped head. The LS130 would be the more desirable one to get next, and there are plenty of ways to live without that until you have a project that really screams for it. Thats one that when you need it, you NEED it. The dts on the other hand, you will use that sucker all the time.


It would be nice if the DTS & RTS could swap plates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Paint Talk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> It would be nice if the DTS & RTS could swap plates.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Paint Talk


Yes it would be. Very nice. Maybe someday.

In the meantime, while I love the rts, I would choose the dts every time because it has the same basic amount of surface to the pad, goes into corners so clean and even has a beveled perimeter edge like for sanding way into wall'/ceiling mud joints and carving the perfect line.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Darn I think this festool thing is contagious. Am now pretty much sold on the dts. I have two older fein vacs, I think they're the 8 and 13 gallon sizes. Should be able to connect them, eh?

I was curious as the current fein vacs are rated at 60db, whereas the Featool are at 72db. My preference is for the smaller size vac. Unfortunately it's taken dive out of the back of the van one too many times and landed on its head. Half of the top is chipped off, no handle left etc. keeps on sucking though. Lol.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Darn I think this festool thing is contagious. Am now pretty much sold on the dts. I have two older fein vacs, I think they're the 8 and 13 gallon sizes. Should be able to connect them, eh?
> 
> I was curious as the current fein vacs are rated at 60db, whereas the Featool are at 72db. My preference is for the smaller size vac. Unfortunately it's taken dive out of the back of the van one too many times and landed on its head. Half of the top is chipped off, no handle left etc. keeps on sucking though. Lol.


The fein Vacs mate up fine to the festool rotex sanders so they should match yours no problem. Its my set up when I'm doing marine painting and works excellent.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I added the DTS 400 to the mix tonight on Scott's recommendation.

I think between that, the ETS 150/5 and the RO 90, I'm pretty well covered for now.

In the near future, I'll add a Mini or Midi and a couple more sanders.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's my favorite right now and am going to fire up that puppy tomorrow on some paneling. I really think you'll like it also.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Paul, My new setup has been used everyday since purchased. Once you get over the initial price shock of paying hundreds for a sander, you soon realize what a nice unit these Festool extractors and sanders make!


----------

